# Need recommendations for fictional books containing history!



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

Can anyone recommend some good fiction books that also contain history? I just finished _Sarah's Key_ and it was very good. It fictionalized the 1942 Paris roundups and deportations, where thousands of Jewish families were arrested by the French police, held at the Vélodrome d'Hiver outside the city, then transported to Auschwitz, a Nazi death camp.

Thanks in advance for your recommendations!!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Is there a certain historical era you're especially interested in? Like WWII?


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

Not really.  Any era is fine.  The more recommendations, the more I have to read!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Hm. Well, the author of A Discovery of Witches is a professional historian, and her book contains a lot of history. I have a feeling the second book (not out yet) will have even more. If you don't mind an intellectual vampire novel.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

If you liked Sarah's Key, you might want to read anything by Patrick Modiano. His parents met under the occupation and so when he was a young man, he wanted to explore this period in his fiction. He's spent the rest of his life writing about it in various ways. Dora Bruder is an amazing book. A recurring episode in his previous books was the night his father was arrested but escaped by running out of the commisariat when the minute-light shut. He had seen a young girl in the paddy wagon with him. Modiano sets out on a quest for the real girl, and finds Dora Bruder and her story - and many others. One in particular is especially devastating: A medical student was dating a Jewish girl, and his parents used the Militia to have her arrested in order to break them up. Read Dora Bruder to find out what happened next.

If you want to explore another time and place, also related to French history, I've often recommended Madison Smartt Bell's All Souls Rising, about the Haitian slave rebellion.

I read collected stories of Pushkin a few months ago and there was a lot of 19th century Russian history in those - I really enjoyed them!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

The first book that comes to my mind is Gone with the Wind with its wonderful moving account of the Civil War. My second it Robert Graves' fabulous I, Claudius if you fancy Imperial Rome- but I can't find it on Kindle. The alternative is a historian who writes really page-turning, best-selling books like David Starkey.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Killer Angels by Michael Shaara, Civil War setting.

The Billy Boyle series, set in WW2.

All available on Kindle.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

The 2 Dorothy Dunnett series' - The Lymond Chronicles and The House of Niccolo series.  Not only are they so riveting that you'll get no sleep until you finish them (especially Lymond) but she's famous for her historical detail and accuracy.  She spent years researching her eras (1500's and 1400's respectively) then would weave fictional characters into the real events and have them interact with real historical figures.  I can't recommend her highly enough.

I also enjoy Bernard Cornwell's books as well as Georgette Heyer's.  Colleen McCullough's Rome series were great, and if you like ancient Rome then try Gillian Bradshaw's The Beacon at Alexandria and Robert Harris's Pompeii.  I could list more but those are my faves.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my, where to begin - historical fiction is a BIG genre with many sub-genres by era or other settings. Without narrowing it down to a sub-genre it's hard to recommend anything. I don't read much war time novels, if that's what you're interested in, but there's plenty of it mentioned on my blog. Make sure to check out the Historical Fiction Bestsellers on Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/157059011/ref=zg_bs_nav
And the Top Rated:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/top-rated/digital-text/157059011/ref=zg_bs_tab


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Neal Stephenson's _Baroque Cycle_ contains a world-spanning sweep of the 17th Century. Alongside the usual "and on this date, Oliver Cromwell did that" type history, it covers the development of entire systems and industries: how banking got started, the development of the scientific method, industrialization, etc. It's incredibly informative.

And there are lots of pirates.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Winds of War by Herman Wouk; The Wilderness War series by Eckert; The Gate by Mayer; Caesar's Women by McCullough


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I really enjoyed Jeff Hepple's work. (I can't remember the title. The Angel of 1776 ...EDIT: I was off on the year, but it is corrected). It was a really good civil war re-enactment story. *EDITED: NO IT WASN'T. It was the Revolution, not the civil war.* DO NOT RELY on my version of history...or my memory of facts because I can be a total dork...I MEANT Revolution, really I did. Anyway: He has several fictionalized history. I think Margaret Lake has some historical romance out, although I haven't read it and don't remember the period. It's called Ariana's Pride.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Juliet is a re-telling of Romeo and Juliet, supposedly based on two real-life families. Includes flashes into the Elizabethan era.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love this genre. I just finsihed *Pope Joan* and found the history of that period (9th century-dark ages) very interesting and the book is very well researched.

Other good historical fiction:

The Forgotten Garden (goes back and forth between present and past)
Slammerkin
Fingersmith
The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society
The Tea Rose 
Memoirs of a Geisha
The Seance
The Gargoyle (also goes from present to past)


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

anything by Jeff Shaara ,,Bernard Cornwell as well


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Shaara definitely.  Lincoln by Gore Vidal is very interesting as we come up on the 150th Anniversary of the War.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

KozysMom said:


> Can anyone recommend some good fiction books that also contain history? I just finished _Sarah's Key_ and it was very good. It fictionalized the 1942 Paris roundups and deportations, where thousands of Jewish families were arrested by the French police, held at the Vélodrome d'Hiver outside the city, then transported to Auschwitz, a Nazi death camp.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your recommendations!!


I highly recommend Robert Low and his Oathsworn series. Unfortunately, only some of them are on Kindle but this one is: The Prow Beast. The series is about the Viking wars.

Low is a very highly rated historical writer.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

i really enjoyed Suzanne tyrpak's Vestal Virgin. tons of history. great story. 2.99 maybe on sale this week during ebook week?


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I second _I, Claudius_. It's available for Kindle in the UK if you have the means of bypassing the restrictions. I'd also recommend Memoirs of a Geisha, The Other Boleyn Girl, Pillars of the Earth, The Book Thief and The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

TheSeagull said:


> I second _I, Claudius_. It's available for Kindle in the UK if you have the means of bypassing the restrictions. I'd also recommend Memoirs of a Geisha, The Other Boleyn Girl, Pillars of the Earth, The Book Thief and The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas.


How I could forget about The Other Boleyn Girl!! Actually I prefer Philippa Gregory's The Queen's Fool. The Book Thief just left me depressed for weeks afterwards.

Some great recs, everyone!


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

The Kent Chronicles by John Jakes.      I read them years ago when I was a member of Doubleday book club and would like to reread them.  My son was looking at them not too long ago and I was going to get them for him for Xmas but my gosh, they were almost considered collectibles so don't know if you can find them reasonable some where (maybe the library).


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Edith Pargeter's "Brothers Gwynedd Quartet" is wonderful and heartbreaking.
Anya Seton's "Catherine" is an old favourite.
I enjoyed "A Whispered Name" by William Brodrick, which intertwines the present and WWI.
N. Gemini Sasson's "Isabeau" and her Robert the Bruce books are excellent (as is the author, who's often to be seen on Kindleboards ).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

North and South-- John Jakes-- he lived four doors down on Hilton Head in Spanish Wells


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Not historical fiction by any means, Linda Fairstein writes fantastic mysteries that include history lessons about New  York City. 

If you'd like Biblical historicals (think The Red Tent), check out India Edghill and Rebecca Kohn.

If you'd like more like Sarah's Key, with a Jewish theme, say so. My book club focuses quite a bit on Jewish lit, and we love historicals. I've got a list on my website, under The HBC (left-hand nav menu).  Another absolutely fantastic read is Mitchell James Kaplan's By Fire, By Water. If you ever get a chance to hear him speak, GO. He's wonderful. 

There's a ton of great historical stuff out there. Marie Burton runs a blog where she ONLY reviews historical fiction. Google The Burton Review to find her. She tends toward English historical lit, with courts and royalty and stuff, but she finds some real gems. Tell her I sent you; she's a dear.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Have you read any of Edward Rutherfurd's books? *Sarum* and *The Forest* are older books of his that are wonderful. He has a new one set in NY named New York appropriately enough.

I loved Sarum and just reread The Forest recently. They both follow the same families across centuries or even millenia in the same place. Sarum actually begins in the Stone Age and takes place in Salisbury, England where Stonehenge is located. Neither is available as a Kindle book, it appears, but New York and some of his other books are.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=Edward+rutherfurd&x=18&y=17


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

CJArcher said:


> The 2 Dorothy Dunnett series' - The Lymond Chronicles and The House of Niccolo series. Not only are they so riveting that you'll get no sleep until you finish them (especially Lymond) but she's famous for her historical detail and accuracy. She spent years researching her eras (1500's and 1400's respectively) then would weave fictional characters into the real events and have them interact with real historical figures. I can't recommend her highly enough.


I remember staying up for two days straight reading these!


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, thanks to everyone for your recommendations! I have typed them all out. Now I have to decide where to start!

Many thanks again!

Cyndi

P.S. No mention of anything regarding the Titanic? I would like to add that to my list as well!


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Ironfire by David Ball

 A novel of the Knights of Balta and the last battles of the crusades. 

  This is a riveting book. My son a social studies teacher and history buff loves this book as well. The book details the lives of priests, knights, and the masses caught up in the misery and intrigue of the crusades. There is lots of intrigue, politics and even a love story or two in the mix. 

  Excellent book I highly recommend.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

North and South is an excellent suggestion.

I'm only halfway through, but I'm really enjoying The Heart Mender by Andy Andrews. It takes place in the southern US during WWII, as German U-boats are patrolling the waters offshore.


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know if this is the sort of thing you're looking for, but I love _Ivanhoe_ and _The Three Musketeers_ as wild adventure stories rich in historical context.

If you want strict academic history, go with Scott. If you're more interested in the story, Dumas.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Historical fiction is a huge genre, covering an incredibly wide range of areas. You have people like me, who write a little historical fantasy with Canadian First Nations people. Then, you have someone like Don Guttenberg, who wrote a historical cozy mystery called "Turncoat", set in "Upper Canada". 

There is the more traditional fictional histories by a host of popular names (already mentioned). However, I do like Bernard Cromwell most days, though I admit I wasn't a fan of his Stonehenge. I couldn't get into it.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't leave this thread without recomemnding "Winds of war" and "War and Remembrance" by herman Wouk.,  Excellent.

Also, in a very different historical vein, try James Clavell- eespcially "tai Pan" and "Shogun" which are fascinating reads.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Charlie Courtland has an excellent 2-book set featuring Elizabeth Bathory (The Blood Countess) from the 1500s. It's historical fiction based on her real life.

 

And Joel Blaine Kirkpatrick has a book out called 'Breathing into Stone' that is a great story. It's not based on a real person. The story takes place in 18th centruy Italy and is about a master sculptor. The details on the area and the way they sculpted marble are extremely well done.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

I just finished reading The Hangman's Daughter and absolutely loved it. It's set in 1600s Bavaria and has tons of mystery and suspense. Definitely a five-star book if you like historical suspense.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

A excellent book is Nicholas and Alexandra, it is a story about the last Czar of Russia and his wife.  It is long but a very good book.


----------



## TrevorBloom (Jan 29, 2011)

You might try Irene Nemirovsky, a French novelist, whose novel Suite Francaise was set during the Nazi occupation of Paris in 1940.

Robert Harris has also written works set during WW11 (Enigma) and classical Rome.

James Clavell, Conn Iggulden, Bernard Cornwell and Philippa Gregory are rattling good historical reads.

Ken Follett's latest blockbuster World Without End follows US, British and German families in the run up to the First World War.

Tracy Chevalier is a lovely historical writer who really captures her period, try the Girl with a Pearl Earring.

Rosemary Sutcliffe, Mary Renault and Robert Graves are old style greats if you're interested in Roman and classical times.

Historical fiction author



Amazon.com The Half-Slave
Amazon.co.uk The Half-Slave


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Herman Wouk "War and Rememberance"

James Michener's stuff, "Hawaii" and "The Source" for example

"Shogun" by James Clavell

"The KIller Angels" by Michael Scharra is brilliant


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Enthusiastic 2nd for Robert Harris, especially Enigma which assumes the Nazis won in Europe.  Unputdownable.

Surprised no one's recommended the novels by Alan Furst...they're spy thrillers set before & during WWII.  Well written, excellently-drawn characters, fine plotting...they're wonderful!

Also John Le Carré stands out in the spy-history department...The Spy Who Came In From the Cold or just about any of his novels offer great period settings (often the Cold War), ominous mood, the shadowy background of espionage.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are the links for Jeff Hepple's works - highly recommended:

  

  



Just sayin.....


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Where to start? So many time periods, so many subgenres. Thrilled to see that more and more of my old favorites are being put out on Kindle. For classics, I'll second Dumas' stories if you like adventure and memorable characters. Also a fan of Scott's Ivanhoe.

As for some backlist material, I recommend Morgan Llywellyn's _Lion of Ireland_. Llywellyn breathes life into the legend of Brian Boru, High King of Ireland:



If you like medieval, especially vivid battle scenes and a bold-spirited (if sometimes insolent) antihero like Uhtred Uhtredson, try Bernard Cornwell's _The Last Kingdom_:



Interested in the settling of the West during the Dust Bowl days? Ann Weisgarber's multi-award-winning _The Personal History of Rachel DuPree_ is a tale of triumph over adversity:


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

If Nigel Tranter's novels were on Kindle, I would recommend them highly, particularly his The Bruce Trilogy about Robert the Bruce. Unfortunately, the one novel of his that is available for Kindle is not one of his best. He wrote a tremendous body of work. If you get a chance, I do recommend his Bruce novels in paperback--or if they are ever put on Kindle.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Aaron Pogue said:


> I don't know if this is the sort of thing you're looking for, but I love _Ivanhoe_ and _The Three Musketeers_ as wild adventure stories rich in historical context.
> If you want strict academic history, go with Scott. If you're more interested in the story, Dumas.


I can second Ivanhoe: unrequited love, family feuds, knights and tournaments, the wonderful Brian de Bois Guilbert and all you need to know about the Saxons and Normans. The Three Musketeers is a fantastic story, but I do struggle with Dumas' writing style.


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

Daphne said:


> I can second Ivanhoe: unrequited love, family feuds, knights and tournaments, the wonderful Brian de Bois Guilbert and all you need to know about the Saxons and Normans. The Three Musketeers is a fantastic story, but I do struggle with Dumas' writing style.


And they're _free_! Hard to beat that.


----------



## DanG (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll "second" (or more) the suggestion for The Book Theif!

Also for kids - Number the Stars


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Loved Cold Mountain.

Miriam Minger


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

KozysMom said:


> P.S. No mention of anything regarding the Titanic? I would like to add that to my list as well!


I haven't read this specific book, but I've read the author extensively, so will "recommend" it blind in response to your request!

The Titanic Murders, by Max Allan Collins

http://www.amazon.com/Titanic-Murders-Max-Allan-Collins/dp/0425168107/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1300152237&sr=1-2-catcorr

Not available on Kindle, alas.

Max Allan Collins writes mysteries in a variety of settings, but especially in the 1920s and 1930s. His best books are a very hard-boiled and gritty detective trilogy with books True Crime, True Detective, and The Million Dollar-Wound. Collins is especially fond of (and profoundly knowledgeable of) the 1930s Chicago underworld, but he has made a practice of taking every significant historical event from that period and writing a murder mystery around it! The Titanic Murders is one such. I haven't read it, but I have read many of 'em, and especially recommend "Stolen Away" (EXCELLENT story of the Lindbergh baby kidnapping) and "Flying Blind" (Amelia Earhart may not have been lost at sea after all!).


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I'll second Suzanne Tyrpak's Vestal Virgin.  Rome during the time of Nero.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> I just finished reading The Hangman's Daughter and absolutely loved it. It's set in 1600s Bavaria and has tons of mystery and suspense. Definitely a five-star book if you like historical suspense.


Except for the part where he gets the history all wrong.

This is one of my pet peeves, if a book is being billed as "historical" anything, I believe at least a _little_ effort should be made to get the history somewhat correct. Otherwise, call it "period" fiction.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

StaceyHH said:


> Except for the part where he gets the history all wrong.
> 
> This is one of my pet peeves, if a book is being billed as "historical" anything, I believe at least a _little_ effort should be made to get the history somewhat correct. Otherwise, call it "period" fiction.


As someone with a history degree, Amen.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I was thinking about this thread, as I just finished Jane Yolen's The Queen's Own Fool last night. It wasn't nearly as YA-oriented as I'd expected, given that Yolen has made her name as a YA writer.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Check out Freedom's Sword by J.R. Tomlin. I have recently reviewed it on BookPumper (link).


----------

